# Bleed Cooling system



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

I have an 86 hb z24 5spd. I recently fixed a coolant leak and was topping off my system when coolant started gushing out of the radiator fill. I have 5 other vehicles and have never seen this happen. I always fill to the top crank vehicle and add until the bubbles are gone. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

FILL IT WHEN IT IS COLD TO THE TOP AND CLOSE RADIATOR CAP.
THEN TOP OFF THE RESERVOIR AND LET IT SUCK UP AS THE TRUCK WARMS UP...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

You can usually squeeze the lower hose to pump water through, just did it to my z24.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Fill it as much as possible, then stick a plastic bottle in the radiator cap opening sealing it with electrical tape....cut the bottom of the bottle off and now you can bleed the cooling system very easily while running the engine......I just changed my Z24i water pump here's some pics......

w/p removed










new w/p installed










check out my upgraded ignition system...


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

How is that upgraded ignition system working for you? & I see you have a blaster coil but what is the other and why 2?
Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

z24 engine is an eight spark plug engine.

1 coil is for the intake side the other is for the exhaust side...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Jacking up the front end of the truck will help purge out the air, too.


----------

